# Outback Sidney 32bhdsle



## the toolman (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey all. Another newby here. I currently own a wilderness 5th wheel, but have become very interested in the sidney 32bhdsle. Just was intereted in what you all had to say. My TV is a 99 chevy c3500 4 door 4x4 dually. Basicly stock vortec 7.4(454), with 410 gears. Do you all think this rig is enough for that tt? Also, i have a gate entering my property. Was wondering how a TT this long will turn?. Also any other comments you all have would be great. Ive heard you all are great folks.

Thanks TOOLMAN


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND GOOD LUCK !!! We own a 2008 32BHDS and love it.















Its hard for me to give you a good assesment of the turning abilities as you are comparring it to a fiver and ive never towed a fiver. i dont have any difficulty turning or backing mine releatively speaking. I would think your TV would be just fine for that trailer but run the numbers to be sure. you can expect a 8800# loaded weight (no fluids) and about a 1200 tongue weight.
Glad you found us! Keep us posted.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Toolman!*
Glad you have joined us!

It sounds to me like your rig will do just fine pulling that Outback. As far as getting through your gate, that's going to depend on how wide the gate is, and how much swing room you have. Generally, the Outbacks do a pretty good job of tracking behind the tow vehicle, so unless you have a really tight spot, I don't think you will have a problem.

If you have doubts, ask the dealer if you can test drive one, and see first hand if it's going to work. They may say no, but if it means the difference between making a sale of not, they may say yes. It's worth a try!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









How much longer is the Outback over you existing 5er?


----------



## the toolman (Dec 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


My 5th wheel is 28ft. My gate is 10ft wide and aprox 20 ft from the road. My fth wheel has no problems, also i pulled a 28ft bumper hitch race cartrailer for years. It came through the gate even better. I think the pivot point being more forward on the 5er, makes it turn earlier, where as the tt follows the tv better. My 5er is the first one ive pulled. It tows great but had troubles turning and backing, after 15 years of. my bumper pul race trailer.

thanks TOOLMAN


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

the toolman said:


> Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.
> 
> Glad you found us.
> 
> ...


My 5th wheel is 28ft. My gate is 10ft wide and aprox 20 ft from the road. My fth wheel has no problems, also i pulled a 28ft bumper hitch race cartrailer for years. It came through the gate even better. I think the pivot point being more forward on the 5er, makes it turn earlier, where as the tt follows the tv better. My 5er is the first one ive pulled. It tows great but had troubles turning and backing, after 15 years of. my bumper pul race trailer.

thanks TOOLMAN
[/quote]

I traded up from a 27ft TT to our 32BHDSLE. I did notice the extra length when backing into our driveway. I live on the far side of a cul-de-sac and I have to back into the drive from a curved road, once in the drive I have to angle the trailer to get it next to the garage, about 2 lanes to the left of the main driveway. Even with the extra length I got it in on the 2nd try, I just have to get used to that extra 5 feet.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would have to say this will fall under "practice make perfect". Seems like you have the space, but it will be a bit different then what you're used to.


----------



## the toolman (Dec 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a bigger TV option on the 32BHDSLE, and maybe a TV in the BR, and bunkhouse? Also can you all tell me what a good fair price is. Ive heard of people buying far from home and having them delivered.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

the toolman said:


> Does anyone know if there is a bigger TV option on the 32BHDSLE, and maybe a TV in the BR, and bunkhouse? Also can you all tell me what a good fair price is. Ive heard of people buying far from home and having them delivered.


The bunkroom has wiring for a TV on the shelf about halfway up. Ou deal included another flat screen TV so that is where iut will go. There werent any mounts for it so we will have to stow it while on the road. The front bedroom has a small shelf and wiring for a small TV also. 
There is another thread that I just looked at where someone posted a price for a 32BHDSLE with a sticker of around $29,500 and a sale price of less than $22,000, sounds like a smokin deal to me. Not sure about the list price though, mine was over $31,000 so I dont know what equipment the other one would have. Either way its worth looking at and may be worth the drive. 
Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Toolman,

One of the best references for prices is Lakeshore RV. They also have a very good reputation from those on the forum that have purchased through them. The flip side of buying long distance however, is that you will get very little (if any) support from your local dealer if you buy elsewhere. If you get a price from Lakeshore, add about $1.25/mile delivery charge from Muskegon, Michigan to where you are, and that will give you a good baseline to work from with your local dealer.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Toolman,

Glad you made it over from the dark side (RV Net) as we like to call it. We are looking at them too. My only issue is that the second slide does away with the rear pass through storage. We moved things around in our 31RQS and found that we could do it. Now its just a mattr of being where we want to be price wise.

Turning the 32 isn't bad. Since the axles are just about center of the TT, turning it is easier than you'd think. Hope you're getting the answers you're looking for.

Eric.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> We are looking at them too. My only issue is that the second slide does away with the rear pass through storage. We moved things around in our 31RQS and found that we could do it. Now its just a mattr of being where we want to be price wise.


What? *The Rolling Suite* is not long for this world?
Oh, that's right... It's at Wolfies for the winter. Probably a good idea to be looking for a replacement now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> WELCOME AND GOOD LUCK !!! We own a 2008 32BHDS and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8800lbs..is that what yours actually weighs? Mine weighed in at 8120lbs, i dont have the LE model. I do pack lite and never fill my water tanks, i know my truck wouldnt appreciate this. I dont understand what the difference would be, mine did have all the items in ti we typically bring with us.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> We are looking at them too. My only issue is that the second slide does away with the rear pass through storage. We moved things around in our 31RQS and found that we could do it. Now its just a mattr of being where we want to be price wise.


What? *The Rolling Suite* is not long for this world?
Oh, that's right... It's at Wolfies for the winter. Probably a good idea to be looking for a replacement now!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Ohhhhhhhhhh man!!!







The paint isn't even dry yet! Do you think that new *PURPLE* gel coat is a + or - on resale??? You might want to re-think this, Eric. It looks really cool with the Diamond Plate and Disco Ball! Kath was gonna start work _tonight_ on the FrontSlide and Look-Out Tower - should she hold off?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> We are looking at them too. My only issue is that the second slide does away with the rear pass through storage. We moved things around in our 31RQS and found that we could do it. Now its just a mattr of being where we want to be price wise.


What? *The Rolling Suite* is not long for this world?
Oh, that's right... It's at Wolfies for the winter. Probably a good idea to be looking for a replacement now!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Ohhhhhhhhhh man!!!







The paint isn't even dry yet! Do you think that new *PURPLE* gel coat is a + or - on resale??? You might want to re-think this, Eric. It looks really cool with the Diamond Plate and Disco Ball! Kath was gonna start work _tonight_ on the FrontSlide and Look-Out Tower - should she hold off?
[/quote]

Hey! HEY HEY!! Don't make me come over there!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Hey! HEY HEY!! Don't make me come over there!!!


Go get em'


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

1jeep said:


> WELCOME AND GOOD LUCK !!! We own a 2008 32BHDS and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8800lbs..is that what yours actually weighs? Mine weighed in at 8120lbs, i dont have the LE model. I do pack lite and never fill my water tanks, i know my truck wouldnt appreciate this. I dont understand what the difference would be, mine did have all the items in ti we typically bring with us.
[/quote]
Here is a clip from my post on the visit to the scales..... 8800 is only about 1150 more than the dry weight. it doesnt take long to add 1100lbs.

- - - - - - - - - 
Gross Combined Weight: 17860
Front Axle: 5000
Rear Axle: 5160
Tralier Axles: 7680 (all tanks empty, 30lb propane)
Gross TV Weight: 9060 (8460 + 3 additional adults, 2 cases of wine, 1/2 tank of gas and a cooler)

GFAWR: 5600
GRAWR: 7000
GVWR: 11400
GCVWR: 23500

Looks like the tongue weight would be about 1100lb. and the TT weight at about 8780lb. Like i said, i wish i had the axle weights for the TV only so I could compare the WD but maybe next week i can get over to the scales with a coworker.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

i am sure mine is getting close ot the 8500lb mark. Everytime i turn around my wife has bought something new to keep in it, i keeo telling her that we need to keep it light while towing with this truck.

I will be honest it shocked me a little when we weighed it, i was hoping to keep the trailer under the 8k lb weight.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Holman RV (Cincinati OH area) has one on their website. If you submit your e-mail address to them, they will send you a quote. Be careful though.... I did that last year, and owned a new trailer within a month!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey! HEY HEY!! Don't make me come over there!!!


Go get em'








[/quote]

WOOF!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> We are looking at them too. My only issue is that the second slide does away with the rear pass through storage. We moved things around in our 31RQS and found that we could do it. Now its just a mattr of being where we want to be price wise.


What? *The Rolling Suite* is not long for this world?
Oh, that's right... It's at Wolfies for the winter. Probably a good idea to be looking for a replacement now!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

That's what we're thinking After Kathy and Judi are done improving it we may have to pay some one to take it! PURPLE!?? The rolling suite is no pimped out Prince Mobile!! Isn't anything sacred anymore!!?? I'd even contemplate rescuing our beloved camper but alas, tis knee deep in snow. The only thing protecting it is the "Beware" sign on the door side.

It maybe safe though. It'll take some work to shovel out to it. And I don't know that Wolfie wants to go through all that just to get at the 31RQS. But lets just take a moment and ponder this....

Wolfie, bundled up like the Michelan Man Scarf around her head, Long shoremans cap on and boots..shovel in one hand Purple Passion paint in the other. From her screen porch she eyes her prize......The Rolling Suite. Only 80 feet away.... She digs in with gusto! The first 10 feet are nothing as she machines through the snow. Kathy hand on chin, wrinkled brow..wondering...

Knee deep and 20 feet in Wolfie starts to question the mission at hand BUT! She won't be swayed. Closer now the shovel full of snow moves with less pupose the the snow flung simply to get it out of the way. Large clouds of white exhale surround her head and the like rising from her clothing...she's a furnace in there folks!!

50 feet in, Three feet deep in snow suddenly Wolfie disappears in to the woman made trench. Judi? Kathy calls from the porch. I'm Good she yells and gets back to her feet. Closer now, ever closer. Finally te door. Success! The shovel is tossed with reckless abandon as she lunges for the camper door. In one swooping motion her fingers deftly curl around the paddle style door pull and.....Click.......its locked. A primeval scream echos across Wolfwood.

it goes down hill from there folks... Tune in next time when we'll hear Judi say.....Why?!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You paint a pretty picture Eric, that's for sure. What you failed to notice were the three red, cylindrical, objects protruding from Judi's back pocket. Bearing a striking resemblance to highway flares, there is something about them... Something different... Is it the thin white cords protruding from the ends? Hmm...

And yet, even as the mournful scream of the wolf echos through the forest, a slight grin begins to spread across Judi's frozen face. Frostbite maybe? No, it is something else... something evil...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Uh Oh, I think winter is getting to us. Here we go again!









Carry on Eric and Doug.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> You paint a pretty picture Eric, that's for sure. What you failed to notice were the three red, cylindrical, objects protruding from Judi's back pocket. Bearing a striking resemblance to highway flares, there is something about them... Something different... Is it the thin white cords protruding from the ends? Hmm...
> 
> And yet, even as the mournful scream of the wolf echos through the forest, a slight grin begins to spread across Judi's frozen face. Frostbite maybe? No, it is something else... something evil...
> 
> ...

















This could get ugly...........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> This could get ugly...........


It's okay, Bro... I'm right behind you.

Nothing to worry about.

Really...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> You paint a pretty picture Eric, that's for sure. What you failed to notice were the three red, cylindrical, objects protruding from Judi's back pocket. Bearing a striking resemblance to highway flares, there is something about them... Something different... Is it the thin white cords protruding from the ends? Hmm...
> 
> And yet, even as the mournful scream of the wolf echos through the forest, a slight grin begins to spread across Judi's frozen face. Frostbite maybe? No, it is something else... something evil...
> 
> ...

















This could get ugly...........















[/quote]

could??


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> This could get ugly...........


It's okay, Bro... I'm right behind you.

Nothing to worry about.

Really...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

You've always been right behind me Doug........ And becuse you're smart that's probably where you'll stay. Heck! If it was me...I would be right behind me too...err yea whatever.......


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You gonna let him talk to you like that Doug?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You gonna let him talk to you like that Doug?


Yup.

It's not my Outback on the line!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You gonna let him talk to you like that Doug?


Yup.

It's not my Outback on the line!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Gotcha!!


----------

